# My Jersey City bottle collection



## butchndad (Jun 20, 2021)

Digging, finding and buying, this is my collection (so far).  All are embossed Jersey City and What I particularly like is that most of the water and beer bottles have the embossed street address, all within 5 blocks of where I live. More photos to follow. Happy Father’s Day to all


----------



## butchndad (Jun 20, 2021)

And the rest. If anyone has any Jersey City bottles to sell please contact me


----------



## Cola-Coca (Jun 20, 2021)

Very nice bottles! I especially like the buckskin and suede shoes dressing bottle.


----------



## bottles_inc (Jun 20, 2021)

Cool stuff


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 20, 2021)

That's a  nice Jersey City collection. I have seen some and not seen others. I must have some Jersey City. I have to look, its not far from me. I get mostly North Jersey locals mostly. They didn't travel far back then. Thanks for posting the collection. That’s a good location to collect. I have seen many bottles from that city. I don't collect them so. Let me look.  That’s it only Jersey City bottles?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## butchndad (Jun 20, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That's a  nice Jersey City collection. I have seen some and not seen others. I must have some Jersey City. I have to look, its not far from me. I get mostly North Jersey locals mostly. They didn't travel far back then. Thanks for posting the collection. That’s a good location to collect. I have seen many bottles from that city. I don't collect them so. Let me look.  That’s it only Jersey City bottles?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Thanks Robby.  I'll pretty much keep anything i like if i find it or can buy it for real cheap but definitely Jersey City is my focus and the only bottles i spend good money for.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 21, 2021)

butchndad said:


> Thanks Robby.  I'll pretty much keep anything i like if i find it or can buy it for real cheap but definitely Jersey City is my focus and the only bottles i spend good money for.


Gotcha. Ttyl.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 21, 2021)

butchndad said:


> Thanks Robby.  I'll pretty much keep anything i like if i find it or can buy it for real cheap but definitely Jersey City is my focus and the only bottles i spend good money for.


I found a couple of interesting ones from Jersey City. Ebay links one auction 3 buy it now.
ROBBYBOBBY64. 








						E. S. Reed's Sons Apothecary Atlantic City NJ "Jersey Devil" Milk glass Bottle  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for E. S. Reed's Sons Apothecary Atlantic City NJ "Jersey Devil" Milk glass Bottle at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				











						Nonpareil Pickle Works - Jersey City, N J - Old Pickle Bottle  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Nonpareil Pickle Works - Jersey City, N J - Old Pickle Bottle at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				











						FIRST AND HENDERSON,J.C., McDONOUGH & COMPANY Ginger Ale bottle  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FIRST AND HENDERSON,J.C., McDONOUGH & COMPANY Ginger Ale bottle at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				











						NICE PURPLE WHISKEY FLASK LOEWUS BROS. & CO. JERSEY CITY, NJ 1910'S ERA DUG L@@K  | eBay
					

THIS IS A VERY NICE PURPLE COLORED RECTANGULAR WHISKEY FLASK BOLDLY EMBOSSED ON THE FRONT- "GUARRANTEED FULL 1/2 PINT LOEWUS BROS. & CO. JERSEY CITY, NJ.". IT IS MACHINE MADE AND DATES AROUND 1910'S ERA.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 21, 2021)

I think I have a hutch from Jersey City. At least my Hutchbook NJ was left open to that page. I think it is an excelsior? 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## butchndad (Jun 21, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I think I have a hutch from Jersey City. At least my Hutchbook NJ was left open to that page. I think it is an excelsior?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Attached is a photo of the partial-3 piece Excelsior bottle I found.  I have a whole box of embossed pieces from that site and I am trying to build a Frankenbottle out of pieces. The 3rd photo is blob tops from that site. Looks like the Excelsior bottle shows an address of 331 Newark Ave JC.  If you have any interest in selling it, please let me know. I don’t really have much to trade but am attaching photos of a hutch (Irwin Reinert Norristown Pa) and two blobs (Daniel J. Too hey Chester Pa and a very Dirty Harry Kayser Bellmawr NJ) if any or all are of interest


----------



## digger dun (Jun 23, 2021)

Over 10 years ago now there was a giant construction project going on in Harrison with no fences to speak of, acres of 1880s-90s landfill from the surrounding area was being churned up. We'd go there almost every weekend and walk the piles, coming home with backpacks full of keepers every time. I had so many JC blobs and hutches and pharmacies, but have sold off most all of it by now. I think I still have some small embossed JC pharmacies and some beers, I'll take a look when I get home.


----------



## butchndad (Jun 23, 2021)

digger dun said:


> Over 10 years ago now there was a giant construction project going on in Harrison with no fences to speak of, acres of 1880s-90s landfill from the surrounding area was being churned up. We'd go there almost every weekend and walk the piles, coming home with backpacks full of keepers every time. I had so many JC blobs and hutches and pharmacies, but have sold off most all of it by now. I think I still have some small embossed JC pharmacies and some beers, I'll take a look when I get home.


Good chance of JC bottles winding up in Harrison.  thank you and please let me know


----------

